# New boy on the block



## MattieC86

Hi everyone, I'm Matt, 28 years old, British and living in Quito, Ecuador. I'm from the lovely South West of England, but I have Irish ancestry and as a child I lived in Saudi Arabia. I moved here because of my wife and whilst I love it, I've got a bundle of questions that I'd like to ask other people who live in Quito and also discuss some of the difficulties that I find here. If possible I'd like to go to events organised by the forum or otherwise meet other expats who live here. 

So a little about me; I love sport, my favourites being cricket and hockey. I also enjoy badminton and football. I also like cuddles, a veriety of music, chocolate, coffee and strangely for a bloke, shopping. I also like to sit in the sun with some nice music or cricket playing whilst reading a book. You might also find me playing on my PS3 or laptop. 

Dislikes; sitting down for too long, my pig awful level of Spanish, fast food, going more than a day without checking the cricket and the fact that I am overweight

Other things about me; I'm a bit odd, quite daft, usually bored and I always want to do something. I have a degree in Sport Management and whilst currently I'm working as an English teacher, if I had the opportunity to work in sport I'd take it with both hands - sort of the opposite of Michael Vaughan's catching ability.

Many thanks for reading and thank you for having me


----------

